#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Water treat book

## tsrc8204

Dear all,



Who have any databook for water treatment (including cooling water or process water)? Thanks for information share.

Tsrc8204 :Stick Out Tongue: See More: Water treat book

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

Water Treatment Plant Design (McGraw-Hill Handbooks)
by American Water Works Association, American Society of Civil Engineers



Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Handbook of Water Treatment, 2nd English Edition
by Kurita Waters Industries LTD  

-No-Picture-

Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Water Treatment Handbook / Memento Technique De L'eau [English + French]
by Ondeo Degremont 



Link for Download 3 Part

Part 1 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 2 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part 3 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## technicaldreamer

Please upload Degremont handbook again; links are dead. Thanks (if is possible don't use rapidshare)

----------


## dso

pl reupload once again...

----------


## mgprasanna79

Dear Wing Won 

Please snd these books throuh - mg_prasanna2004@yahoomail.co.in

----------


## aragorn

Dear nwingwon
link is expired.please upload again Water Treatment Plant Design .
Thanks

----------


## dynamite

I was able to download from this link  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aragorn

Please upload in other site ,if you can.
Thanks a lot

----------


## Nabilia

AWWA Water Treatment Plant Design 4th Edition (2004)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raulelite

Dude, I need AWWA C150!! help please!!

----------


## servidor

hi all
Greetings.
I'm looking for the "Degremont Water Treatment Handbook" someone will have?
thanks in advance!

----------


## aragorn

Thanks a lot

----------

